# Desperately Seeking Blue Lipstick (Shu Uemura?)



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the title summed it up pretty much. I'm looking for an awesome blue lipstick and I've been eyeing one on the Shu Uemura website, but I was wondering if you ladies have any experiences with it? The only Shu counter near me doesn't have it. I also know MUFE has a blue lipstick, but I'd have to go to the boutique for it and I really don't want to make that trip.

So, can you ladies point me to a good blue lipstick. It can be sheer or opaque. 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Sephora sell MUFE  you can order it online!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the response, but Sephora doesn't have the blue shade.


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 26, 2010)

What OCC lip tars ? 
OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE COSMETICS: OCC LIP TAR, OPAQUE, INTENSE LIP COLOR
they have a blue shade and its cheaper than MUFE


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok seriously I was gonna make a topic on this.
Please help us both!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks choozen1ne. I ordered some OCC lip tars months ago and gave them away. I just couldn't get into them. They didn't have all the colors that they do now, though. I'm going to NY tomorrow so, I think I just need to get over to that MUFE boutique.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 26, 2010)

You know, on second thought, I'll go to MUFE and get the lip tar. I think using a lip brush to apply the lip tar would make application better. Going straight from the tube like I did before, made it too thick.

I really want a nice blue lippie because I just got the Blue Mac dazzleglass in a swap here and I want to go all out with it.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

I concur! I only have a pastal blue and need a proper one!!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 3, 2010)

6 UV JANET NEON BRIGHT LIPSTICK PAINT FOR FACE & BODY on eBay (end time 27-Feb-10 18:30:56 GMT)

I'm allowed an ebay link that's not mine right???

I'm going to buy these for the blue and green, but also planning to head to a shop in my town which SHOULD have blue lipstick. It's an afro carribean hairdresser, which sells a good variety of make up as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also sell those dinky Sleek palletes of 24 for about £3.5/£4. 

I will post a pic of my purchase if they have any. 

I tried another similar store today, but to no avail, I came home with 4 x £1 lippies which are non animal tested and in awesome colours!! All red/pink though.


----------



## Artemisia (Feb 3, 2010)

I've heard many raves (on blogs) about Morgana's vegan lipsticks : Vegan Lipsticks - Morgana Minerals - Mineral Makeup, Brushes, Glitter, & More!

They have several blue shades.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 3, 2010)

The lime crime blue shade looks amazing.

Illamasqua have a blue "intense gloss" which may as well be a lipstick for the amount of colour payoff it has!

Im still looking for the perfect turquoise to match my hair colour...but most of them are too electric blue and clash a bit


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 6, 2010)

The Shu Uemura blue primary lipstick is amazing. I own it and I realized one of my idols used to use it all the time in his costumes. The cool thing about this blue lipstick is that it can also be used as a cream eyeshadow.

Morgana seems to have many blues as well, but I haven't tried them. I will soon! ~


----------



## Kragey (Feb 6, 2010)

Morgana Minerals makes vegan lipsticks that are pretty popular among the "alternative" folks. I've ordered a bunch of samples, but they haven't arrived yet; she makes plenty of blues, though, and the swatches/reviews I've seen of them have been positive.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_The Shu Uemura blue primary lipstick is amazing. I own it and I realized one of my idols used to use it all the time in his costumes. The cool thing about this blue lipstick is that it can also be used as a cream eyeshadow.

Morgana seems to have many blues as well, but I haven't tried them. I will soon! ~_

 
Hey, is there any chance you can swatch it for me? I'm really interested in buying it, but I would like to see it first. 

And thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 9, 2010)

Sinful colors blue magic is a medium toned, metallic blue.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 10, 2010)

I just got my Morgana Minerals stuff in today and couldn't resist rushing to the bathroom to swatch a few of the lippies. OMFG, the blues!!! I want to marry Serenity and Blueberry already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't attest to staying power yet, but they're very opaque and creamy.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, I will swatch the Shu Uemura lipstick sometime tomorrow. =D

Kragey: Please share your fidings with us! I'm actually interested in all of the blue and teal shades. Particularly Sub Zero, but I hate that name lol.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_Yes, I will swatch the Shu Uemura lipstick sometime tomorrow. =D

Kragey: Please share your fidings with us! I'm actually interested in all of the blue and teal shades. Particularly Sub Zero, but I hate that name lol._

 
The color payoff and formula are great, non-streaky, very creamy, and they're vegan, too! Again, can't quite attest to staying power as of yet, but the colors make me super-excited!

I'll post a link to my haul video with all of this stuff in it ASAP.

EDIT: This is actually my Cherry Culture haul, not my Morgana Minerals haul, but I'm wearing the lipstick in Serenity here. LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should use a lip liner or primer under it, because the formula is creamy enough that it'll start to "slip" after an hour or two, but that doesn't bother me. I had VERY minor fading after about 3 hours (small patch on my lower lip), which was easy to touch up. I am definitely buying a full tube of this color when I have the cash.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyyIP6V3Jn4



EDIT: LOL, instant 1-star on this video! Clearly my blue lipstick ticks certain people off.


----------



## amb7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_The lime crime blue shade looks amazing.

Illamasqua have a blue "intense gloss" which may as well be a lipstick for the amount of colour payoff it has!

Im still looking for the perfect turquoise to match my hair colour...but most of them are too electric blue and clash a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Morgana's "Ice Queen" - "icy aqua"

Vegan Lipsticks :: Ice Queen - Morgana Minerals - Mineral Makeup, Brushes, Glitter, & More!

or "Turquoise" - "aqua" seems more deep aqua/teal in person.

Vegan Lipsticks :: Turquoise - Morgana Minerals - Mineral Makeup, Brushes, Glitter, & More!

would do the trick since they are either lighter or darker than your hair and neither are what I would describe as neon. 



"Serenity" - "Bright turquoise with a hint of blue-violet flecks" probably wouldn't work since it seems to be a dead on match for your hair color but neon... course, I don't really know what you mean by "too electric". If I were going by closest matches to your hair, from your avatar pic, this would be the closest to your hair color.

New vegan lipstick shades :: Serenity - Morgana Minerals - Mineral Makeup, Brushes, Glitter, & More!

I have 3 LC lippies, and although the colors are really neat, the texture varies, from being too creamy to wear (slips all over the place, uneven coverage, that would be cosmopop) to being just fine (that would be retrofuturist).  If you don't apply LC lippies as heavily, then the color doesn't slide around as much, but then you get blotchy coverage. The Morgana colors (of which I have sampled around 8 or so colors) are creamy too, but not half as creamy/slip around as LC lipsticks. You can also apply them lightly without a blotchy effect. So I would describe Morgana as creamy/moisturizing instead of creamy/color slides all over the place. The Morgana colors are vegan too, if you care about that.

hth!

~Edit~ Didn't realize you were wearing Serenity there, Kragey, looks great!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amb7* 

 
_I think Morgana's "Ice Queen" - "icy aqua"

~Edit~ Didn't realize you were wearing Serenity there, Kragey, looks great!_

 

Thanks!

If you need a Morgana blue that's not like your hair, Serenity (currently my fav blue) won't work for you. I'd probably recommend Gunmetal Blue or Blueberry instead.


----------

